# Send email via outlook from specified account



## mustafaqusay (Jan 4, 2023)

I have excel sheet with email addresses in Column B. I have put a macro to send emails from column B (separate email for each email address) but I need to add a code to make outlook send the emails from specific account because I have 2 accounts in my outlook. Below is the code I have . can you help please ?


```
Sub SendEm()
Dim i As Integer, Mail_Object, Email_Subject, o As Variant, lr As Long
lr = Cells(Rows.Count, "B").End(xlUp).Row
Set Mail_Object = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
For i = 2 To lr
        With Mail_Object.CreateItem(o)
            .Subject = Range("B1").Value
            .To = Range("B" & i).Value
            .Body = "Test"
            '.Send
            .display 'disable display and enable send to send automatically
    End With
Next i
        MsgBox "E-mail successfully sent", 64
        Application.DisplayAlerts = False
Set Mail_Object = Nothing
End Sub
```


----------



## mustafaqusay (Jan 4, 2023)

I found it.. Just add below code before (.send)

```
Set .SendUsingAccount = .Session.Accounts.Item("add email to send from")
```


----------

